# Proxy von emerge?!?

## lorschy

Hi folks,

Ich versuche schon ne weile meinem System hier beizubringen das es gefaelligst keinen Proxy fuer emerges verwenden soll.

In /etc/make.conf sind bei Proxy zeilen auskommenntiert, ich habe unset http_proxy && unset ftp_proxy gemacht.

Das wird mit von set auch bestaetigt.

Wenn ich via wget eine File runterlade geht das ganze auch ohne Proxy vonstatten.

Ich habe auch das Packet via wget runtergeladen und dachte eigentlich das emerge dieses dann verwendet, aber es wird immer neu gezogen und immer wieder uebern Proxy.

Jmd noch nen heissen tip fuer mich ?

----------

## BlackEye

Ist da vielleicht versehentlich eine Umgebungsvariable gesetzt die Du nur vergessen hast?

----------

## 69719

Ich tippe auf

```

grep -iR proxy /etc/env.d/

```

.

----------

